# Sweeps Question?



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Do you have a link to the premium? I'm curious how it's listed. Puppy sweeps is normally only open to intact dogs with full registration. Same with veteran sweeps. Which type of sweeps are you interested in?


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

No, a puppy on limited registration cannot be shown in Sweepstakes. For a puppy to be shown in sweepstakes, they must also be entered in the regular classes and a puppy on limited registration would be ineligible to be shown in the regular classes.


----------

